# How to create usb boot key?



## CBass (Nov 9, 2005)

I bought a usb key at microcenter and would like to be able to boot from it. Anyone have any ideas on how I would make it bootable? In the past I used Dell, so I would use their boot utility or I would use HP and use theirs, but it does not work w/ a key that is not Dell or HP. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Take a look here. They have a article on creating one using windows.

http://www.weethet.nl/english/hardware_bootfromusbstick.php


----------

